# Caliber question?



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I am thinking of getting some sort of coyote or varment type rifle. I am wondering what everyone suggests for Caliber and also what rifle you suggest. I have never hunted yotes before but could see myself getting into it a little. I am looking for a caliber that's ammo is pretty cheap to buy (will possibly reload down the road) and easy to get. What rifle do you recommend also to get into pretty cheap and see if I will really use it much. I hope to start out cheap and upgrade as needed if interest picks up, etc...

I would appreciate any of your suggestions on caliber and rifle and why for each. Thanks, TS


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

First a question. are you going to hunt set type hunts only,like calling and sitting? Or are you going to hunt other things with it like rabbits? If so weight and mag capacity would vary. As far as caliber I personally would go for a .223 cause the ammo is very easy to find and inexpensive. Another choice would be a 17 hmr or 22mag for close range dogs and smaller animals like rabbits and prarie dogs. Those guns can be under 200.00. The new england singles are pretty cool for low price also.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The 204ruger is a great caliber. Very accurate and easy to reload for, but the factory ammo is on the spendy side. The 22-250 is one of the best coyote killin' calibers there is. Ammo is fairly easy to find, it's inherently accurate and easy to reload for.
But since you said you wanted one that was easy to find cheap ammo for and reloadable, I'd say the .223 would fit your needs. Not my first choice, but it fits your criteria nicely.
As far as guns go, Rem 700s, Savages and CZs are all worth a look. Look on KSL for some good deals.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ditto on the .22-250, one of the best calibers ever invented.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.223, 22-250, .243. In that order. You'll probably see some more votes for the .204 which is a great caliber, the factory ammo will just be a little harder to find.

As for the make of rifle, the one that feels the best will be best for you.

Fondle a few.. check out the Ruger, Browning, Remington and Savage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> .223, 22-250, .243. In that order. You'll probably see some more votes for the .204 which is a great caliber, the factory ammo will just be a little harder to find.
> 
> As for the make of rifle, the one that feels the best will be best for you.
> 
> Fondle a few.. check out the Ruger, Browning, Remington and Savage.


I agree with SAWSMAN
the .223 will be the cheapest factory ammo to start with, and you can make some pretty sweet loads when you start handloading. The 22-250 is fairly expensive, but a fantastic varmint round. The .243 is a fin caliber with lots of options for bullet weight for varmints up to deer, but they are quite pricey. I personally own a .204 and .223, and would prefer the .204 for coyotes and such just because it is so flat shooting, but the .223 will do a wonderful job too.
I also disagree with 10yearquest (sorry man) but the .17HMR and .22 Mag IMO just lack the effective range of the other calibers suggested.
One thing that might help you out would be to visit cheaperthandirt.com or cabelas.com and compare ammo prices to see what you are willing and able to spend. 
For a rifle, check out Howa rifles, they come with a scope already and are good starter guns that wont break the bank like some others might. (just a side note, Howa manufactures Weatherby's Vanguard rifles, and the 1500 is pretty much the same thing, jut less expensive)
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... =No+Sights
The other rifles suggested are excellent as well, just a little more pricey. But you couldnt go wrong with any of them.
PS: the 22-250 would be my #1 choice for coyotes, but it would cost you about $1.00 per bullet as compared to the .223 which would cost about $0.50 on up


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> I am looking for a caliber that's ammo is pretty cheap to buy (will possibly reload down the road) and easy to get.


If that is the case, then get a .223 Rem. It can't be beat by a long shot by any caliber on either of those two counts; and is easy and cheap to reload as well.



> What rifle do you recommend also to get into pretty cheap and see if I will really use it much.


Savage 110 with Accutrigger - Weatherby Vanguard - Tikka - used Remington 700 or Winchester Model 70.

Rifles are more of a lifetime investment and you will start to get behind money-wise if you buy a cheap one and then have to take the resale loss and buy something nicer. I have cheap rifles I like, but I would tend to make sure that you have something that will keep you happy. Not a cheap Rem 770 for example.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Dr. Hansen has a prescription for you: viewtopic.php?f=54&t=20680
Can't go wrong with Savage.
I don't think 17hmr or 22mag get the job done. The 204 and 22-250 certainly may be superior to the 223 but not by much.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Given the criteria, and limiting to one choice, the winner by far is the *.243 win*

*much bigger choice of rifles (.223, my second choice...the rifles always carry a premium)
*cheaper ammo and more available
*much much better ballistics...particularly down range..period!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're going to want to hunt for pelts, the .17's are what you'll want. Check out this website:

http://www.coyotegods.com/ubb/postlist. ... /0/Board/3

These guys know what they're talking about. The .17 Rem is popular, the .17 Fireball, etc. Corey Harris got into this, you may want to talk to him.

For prairie dogs, the .223 is your best all around choice. The 22-250 burns too much powder, the .243 is too big. A .223 is effective to at least 400 yards, I've killed them farther than that with a sporter weight .222 Rem.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Based on your needs, I'd say a .223. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I also say the .223, cheapest ammo you can find it about anywhere. The caliber itself if very good for coyotes. All the gun makers make guns in that caliber. I wouldn't use a 17hmr or 22 mag if your just starting out in coyote hunting.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Get on a ballistics table and look at the trajectory. You do not need a lot of energy to bring one down. I have done it with one shot from a .22 Long Rifle rimfire. If you are trying to shoot long range - you'll have to define long range.

The trajectory isn't significant for out to 200 yards on any of the listed calibers.

If you buy a box of 20, the prices are about equal. If you buy in boxes of 50 which a lot of calibers are not packaged that way (the .223 is) it is a lot cheaper - and the .223 is also sold in bulk.

If you are carrying a range finder, then trajectory really isn't an issue. If you are not carrying a range finder, I personally like THE flattest shooting rifle I can get because I know I may be wrong. You can use your crosshairs to give pretty good estimates.

It's the really long range shots where trajectory becomes an issue, so that's where a hit or miss could happen. If you are familiar with reworking your trigger, that will help a lot on accuracy and allow the long range head shots.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lots of good info here! Its been said several times for what you want the 223 would be best! Price and avalibilty for ammo! I shoot a 204 and the 250 both are great . my wife shoots 243 with 55gr nos bal tip and that is a fun one as well. And dont forget about the 220Swift that is one of the greats as well. You would have a hard time with ammo if you didnt load you own though!! Man I love varmint hunting!! :mrgreen: Good luck on your purchase and let us know what you went with?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had a 222 Rem for many years. What a sweet varmint gun. I shoot 55 gr bullets in it and it is sufficient for coyotes. Easy to reload, and cheaper than a 22-250 because of the powder. I am not really suggesting you get a 222 Rem (which would not be a bad thing if you can find one) but suggest that the 223 is very close to the same as far as performance. I don't think you can go wrong with the 223 for a varmint gun. If you want to do double duty and use if for deer too, get a 243. IMO


----------

